# 66 GTO Trunk Light Wire Routing



## Bradysdad (Oct 15, 2016)

I have the trunk light bulb/fixture installed and when I connect the harness, it turns on/off with raising/lowering lid. When I purchased the car, the wire from the harness under the deck lid, to the light assembly in the trunk lid, was just laying in the trunk. Doe anyone have a pic or diagram of how the power wire is supposed to be routed along the LH hinge, and up/in the trunk lid, to the light assembly?

Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

'66 Trunk light;


----------



## Bradysdad (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks very much! Any idea who has the clips to secure the wire


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

OPG 
https://www.opgi.com/el-camino/G241039/

But I would think any of the major Pontiac Parts Vendors offer them as well.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

OPGI's prices are a lot higher than Ames for the same stuff and I only ordered from them if the other vendors didn't carry what I needed.

We have P.O. boxes up here and when I called to fix the addy the dolt tried to school me on delivery telling me the -XXXX wasn't my P.O. box but another postal code.
The p o database doesn't have my physical address and he insisted he couldn't ship to it my addy since it doesn't exist.
Moron, I have dealt with this for 30 years and I think I know where I live and what my P.O. box number is.
Good thing the UPS driver knows me or I would have never gotten my order.
I can't order from them because they can't fix my addy in their computer and the moron I tried to explain it to was so rude and talked down to me like I didn't know how shipping works up here.
Ames had no problem using the addy I provided and getting the thousands I spent on restore parts to me.


----------

